# Icky!!!!



## snickerd3 (Oct 2, 2009)

A lady here are work just cleaned her coffee mug with the scented hand soap from the bathroom. uke:


----------



## Ble_PE (Oct 2, 2009)

Maybe she likes flavored coffee.


----------



## Sschell (Oct 2, 2009)

I don't get it....


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 2, 2009)

Ewww...I hate coffee. I might prefer hand soap.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 2, 2009)

Was anybody else thinking Elbert Woods when they read the title of this post?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 2, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> Ewww...I hate coffee. I might prefer hand soap.


We had a Great Dane that ate a bottle of hand soap. He got diarrhea. We tried to put him outside, but he ran from us. the results weren't pretty.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 2, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> We had a Great Dane that ate a bottle of hand soap. He got diarrhea. We tried to put him outside, but he ran from us. the results weren't pretty.


Did he blow bubbles out his ass?


----------



## Ble_PE (Oct 2, 2009)

^More likely they shot out of his ass like a super soaker.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Oct 2, 2009)

^^ Yuck. But this has Microsoft Paint written all over it.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 2, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> We had a Great Dane that ate a bottle of hand soap. He got diarrhea. We tried to put him outside, but he ran from us. the results weren't pretty.


Due to unforseen circumstances, my bedroom is a wreck right now. They delivered a wrong part for the new bed, so its basically some twisted mix of old and new at this point spread all over the place. Before I went back to the office, I went to baby gate the dog in there, as I usually do.

He freaked out, so I left him with free run of the house. I'm almost afraid to see what he gets into.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 2, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> Due to unforseen circumstances, my bedroom is a wreck right now. They delivered a wrong part for the new bed, so its basically some twisted mix of old and new at this point spread all over the place. Before I went back to the office, I went to baby gate the dog in there, as I usually do.
> He freaked out, so I left him with free run of the house. I'm almost afraid to see what he gets into.


good luck with that!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 2, 2009)

Yeah, thanks. 102 lb of still puppyish Chocolate Lab tweaking out and running around all my finer things. Can't wait until 5!


----------



## frazil (Oct 2, 2009)

102 lbs??!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Oct 2, 2009)

I have a cow-irker that refuses to wash his coffee cup.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 3, 2009)

frazil said:


> 102 lbs??!


Yep, and not even a fat 102. One of the biggest Labs I've seen. I can't go 10 minutes at the park without someone telling me how huge he is.

Weren't we talking about coffee? :screwloose:


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 3, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> Yep, and not even a fat 102. One of the biggest Labs I've seen. I can't go 10 minutes at the park without someone telling me how huge he is.
> Weren't we talking about coffee? :screwloose:


my parents lab was like that...he started looking a little tubby from too many cookies around 110. They should have realized when he was puppy that the huge paws in comparison to the rest of the body was a sign of big things to come


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 3, 2009)

He too had mega paws as a pup.


----------



## csb (Oct 5, 2009)

Hey! We had the same Thermo and C++ cheater book. I know I've said this before somewhere...but I just noticed those two books this time. Plus...I think the blue book in the middle of the second shelf looks familiar.

Oh, and cute puppy  Where's the big dog pictures?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 5, 2009)

csb said:


> Plus...I think the blue book in the middle of the second shelf looks familiar.


It is a book on scrapbooking.


----------



## Sschell (Oct 5, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> We had a Great Dane that ate a bottle of hand soap. He got diarrhea. We tried to put him outside, but he ran from us. the results weren't pretty.


My APBT ate a costco size box of oxyclean... It didn't seem to have any ill effects, I did find the inner plactic liner in the back yard... with some intestinal residue encased in it.



FLBuff PE said:


> I have a cow-irker that refuses to wash his coffee cup.


Mine gets a daily rinse, but a full on wash is pretty rare... any bacteria that can survive three to four cups of piping hot coffee a day is not going to be phased by dish soap.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 5, 2009)

csb said:


> Oh, and cute puppy  Where's the big dog pictures?


Nothing current on photobucket, I'll find some when I get home.


----------



## jmbeck (Oct 5, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> It is a book on scrapbooking.


:appl:


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> It is a book on scrapbooking.


:lmao:


----------



## Supe (Oct 5, 2009)

sschell_PE said:


> My APBT ate a costco size box of oxyclean... It didn't seem to have any ill effects, I did find the inner plactic liner in the back yard... with some intestinal residue encased in it.



Be glad it wasn't a tube of Mighty Putty.


----------



## Sschell (Oct 5, 2009)

^ he also ate a good amout of drywall... this lead to little brown and white pebbles in the yard...

The fiberglass insulaton he ate yielded turds which were normal in appearance at a distance, but shimmered in the light up close... I imagine these poops had higher tensile strength than the normal variety, but I conduted no testing to verify.


----------



## csb (Oct 5, 2009)

only an engineer would make that statement

and only another engineer would laugh as hard as I did at that


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 5, 2009)

csb said:


> only an engineer would make that statement
> and only another engineer would laugh as hard as I did at that


i concur!


----------



## IlPadrino (Oct 5, 2009)

snickerd3 said:


> A lady here are work just cleaned her coffee mug with the scented hand soap from the bathroom. uke:


I do that all the time... except the washing only occurs about once a month - whenever I find "floaties" where they don't belong.


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 5, 2009)

IlPadrino said:


> ...whenever I find "floaties" where they don't belong.


You're supposed to flush every time.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2009)

One time my mother accidentally drank mint aroma therapy thinking it was Theraflu ....

We still laugh hysterically because she was like, Ugh, this shit is nasty! She forced herself to drink it all ....

JR


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 6, 2009)

sschell_PE said:


> ^ he also ate a good amout of drywall... this lead to little brown and white pebbles in the yard...
> The fiberglass insulaton he ate yielded turds which were normal in appearance at a distance, but shimmered in the light up close... I imagine these poops had higher tensile strength than the normal variety, but I conduted no testing to verify.


So you only conducted non-destructive tests then. Did you use a digital slr camera to capture the reflective qualities? Regular incandescent lighting or photo lights?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 6, 2009)

I would have subjected it to flame chromotography.

_Standard Methods_ recommends performing this experiment in a paper bag, on a neighbor's deck.

You should have seen the time my dog ate a coconut shell that got into our yard, presumably from the neighbors. The aftermath resembled this.







Excellent slope protection for the next big storm.


----------



## frazil (Oct 6, 2009)

jregieng said:


> One time my mother accidentally drank mint aroma therapy thinking it was Theraflu ....
> We still laugh hysterically because she was like, Ugh, this shit is nasty! She forced herself to drink it all ....
> 
> JR


:lmao:


----------

